# Umfangsberechnung von Wickel/Spulen



## Delwood (1 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Projekt, was eigentlich ganz simpel klingt:
Ein Wickel hat einen bestimmten Innendurchmesser und wird mit
30 Umdr./min angetrieben. Auf dem Wickel wird nun eine Folie aufgewickelt.
Der Durchmesser sei 10mm.
Wie groß ist nun der gesamte Wickeldurchmesser wenn x Meter aufgewickelt worden sind?

Hier langt es nicht, wenn ich die Nährungsformel (Außendurchm-Innendurchm)/2 nehme.

Ich habe in verschiedenen Foren eine Formel zur Längenbestimmung gefunden. Mein Algebra- Rechner streikt jedoch, da in der Formel cos und arctan vorhanden sind und der Rechner so keine Lösung hergibt.

Wäre schön, wenn hier jemand schon ein ähnliches Problem gehabt hat und dazu auch noch ne Lösung wüsste.


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde hier die Stärke des Materials in die Rechnung mit einbeziehen.
Dann sollte sich die Formel, die du brauchst, als eine Art Integral ergeben. Mit jeder neuen Umschlingung der Ursprungsrolle wird der Umfang derselben für die nächste Lage um delta-d * Pi (also 2 * Material-Stärke * Pi) größer. Das du da mit Min.- zu Max.-Durchmesser nicht klar kommst kann ich mir schon vorstellen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2010)

Ich würde den Ansatz der Fläche nehmen.

Mal angenommen du wickelst eine Folie zu einem Wickel auf, und schaust dann von der Seite auf diese Fläche.
Aha, eine Fläche die man auch berechnen kann.

Wenn man auf deine Folie von der Seite schaut, könnte man sagen das ist ein Rechteck.
Von diesem Rechteck weißt du eine Kantenlänge (die Dicke der Folie), und die Gesamtfläche (die Stirnfläche deines Wickels).
Daraus kann man jetzt die fehlende Seitenlänge des Rechteckes berechnen, und das ist die Länge der Folie.

Ist zwar nur eine Näherung, aber kommt dem Ergebnis sehr nahe. Ansonsten musst du dir die Formeln zur archimedischen Spirale hernehmen.


----------



## knarf (1 September 2010)

Hallo,
Der Ansatz mit der Archimedischen Spirale ist zwar schon nicht schlecht, aber über die Betrachtung der Kreisringfläche geht es schneller.

Die Kreisringfläche berechnet sich wie folgt:

A = Pi * (r1*r1 - R2*R2)

r1=Außenradius
R2=Innenradius vor dem Aufwickeln

Das Material was aufgwickelt wird hat eine bestimmte Länge und eine bestimmte Dicke. Länge * Dicke ergibt eine Fläche A. Diese Fläche ist nach dem Aufwickeln auf dem Kreisring vorhanden. Über die obige Gleichung der Kreisringfläche kannst Du Dir dann den Radius nach dem Aufwickeln berechnen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 September 2010)

Über die Fläche habe ich oben ja auch gemeint.
Wenn das Material ausreichend dünn u. flexibel ist gibt es auch kaum einen Unterschied zum Ergebnis mit der Spiral-Formel, vor allen bei dünner Folie die ja die entstehenden Spalte auffüllen wird.
Wobei die Formel der arch. Spirale in der SPS schwer umzusetzen sein dürfte...


----------



## argv_user (1 September 2010)

Ohne die Matrialstärke zu kennen geht es ja auch garnicht.

Die Berechnungsmethode von LL nehmend, also vom Grunddurchmesser
und den bereits absolvierten Umdrehungen kann man leicht die bereits
aufgewickelte Länge ausrechnen; da würde ich der Einfachheit halber
den algorithmischen Ansatz wählen:

Berechne zu jeder Umdrehung die aufgewickelte Länge.
Addiere diese.

Wird die errechnete Länge größer als die tatsächliche,
so hast Du eine maximale Wickeldicke bestimmt.


----------



## edison (1 September 2010)

Da hab ich mir auch schon die Hirnzellen mit verwunden.
Nur bei mir ging es um Kabeltrommeln.
Was ganz gut funktioniert ist ein Ultraschallsensor, der den Durchmesser erfasst oder die Durchmesserberechnung anhand der Drehzahl und der Abzugsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## geza (15 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich fand die Aufgabe interessant und würde so lösen (nicht getestet):


```
FUNCTION "Spulendurchmesser" : VOID
TITLE =
AUTHOR : geza
VERSION : 0.1
 
VAR_INPUT
  Band_Laenge : REAL ; 
  Band_Dicke : REAL ; 
  Anfansgdurchmesser : REAL ; 
END_VAR
VAR_OUTPUT
  Enddurchmesser : REAL ; 
END_VAR
VAR_TEMP
  Durchm_Aktuell : REAL ; 
  Laenge_Aktuel : REAL ; 
  Zuwachs_per_Umdr : REAL ; 
END_VAR
BEGIN
NETWORK
TITLE =
      L     0; 
      T     #Laenge_Aktuel; 
      L     #Band_Dicke; 
      L     2.000000e+000; 
      *R    ; 
      T     #Zuwachs_per_Umdr; 
      L     #Anfansgdurchmesser; 
      T     #Durchm_Aktuell; 
weit: L     3.141593e+000; 
      *R    ; 
      L     #Laenge_Aktuel; 
      +R    ; 
      T     #Laenge_Aktuel; 
      L     #Band_Laenge; 
      >R    ; 
      SPB   ende; 
      L     #Durchm_Aktuell; 
      L     #Zuwachs_per_Umdr; 
      +R    ; 
      T     #Durchm_Aktuell; 
      SPA   weit; 
ende: L     #Durchm_Aktuell; 
      L     #Zuwachs_per_Umdr; // Falls wegen der Genauigkeit erforderlich
      +R    ; 
      T     #Enddurchmesser; 
END_FUNCTION
```
 
Ist aber mit Vorsicht zu genießen! Nur bei bedarf aufrufen, weil Rechenintensiev und könnte die Zykluszeit beeinträchtigen.
*Ein Aufruf mit falschen Parameter verursacht eine Endlosschleife!*
Gruß: Geza


----------

